# Fosters helpline.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I was in Australia with the girlfriend recently, when she was stung on the minge by a hornet. I phoned the Fosters lager helpline:

"Please help me" 
"Hey, what's up man?" 
"My girlfriend has been stung on her vagina and its completely closed up" 
"Bummer dude" 

"Thanks mate, bye" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------

